# ogf shirts



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I see alot of pictures on here with guys wearing ogf tourny style shirts how do i get one or 2 ?


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Those shirts I believe only the owners have.  Maybe they will start feeling bad for us and offer them to us also.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you don't    
actually the only ones wearing those are the owners of the site.they don't sell them.other shirts are for sale,but not the tourney style.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

that sure would be nice of them i am fishing the Bfl tour this year and would like to wear one in the events


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Were are they for sale at??????


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We will have them here shortly. We are waiting on them to arrive then we'll post the pics.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

please make them in 3XL..... thank you.. all white ones...

when can we place orders?


frank


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We'll have some 3xl's! We plan on starting to offer them at the Columbus sport show, and having them for sale online shortly afterwards.

Grey shirt, TEAM OGF logo on the front breast (navy) and on the back.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice...... looking forward to it!

Frank


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

You can buy Tournament shirts at Cabela's or BPS. As far as embelishing them we can do that. We are the one's who did the staff shirts. You will not be able to have OGF put on them without permission from the owners but your name and your sponsor names can be put on them.
Tim


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

You can also purchase them at Gander Mountain. 

Bttmline (Tim) as you all have seen, did a great job on our staff shirts, and we're discussing a way of offering a tournament style shirt to the membership.

Once we figure out a plan, we'll get it posted.

We do have TEAM OGF t-shirts for sale. We still need to post a photo and ordering link on our merchandise page. We're trying to get the upgrade bugs squashed prior to doing that. 

It's a suprisingly busy time of year for us with the website, as well as all of our REAL jobs. Sometimes things don't go as planned, sometimes things don't get done as fast as we all want, and sometimes priorities change. We'll get there. All we ask is some patience .....


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Gets kinda hectic when you have one of the best sites on the internet, doesn't it?


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY (Jul 29, 2006)

I'd be interested in two OGF tourney shirts for the walleye tournaments I fish in! Let us know more info please because my first tourney is in 32 days!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

It is now 31 days 22 hours and 41 minutes away


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

You want to hear somthing funny, i was in gander the otherday and i had my OGF t-shirt on and a couple of guys came up to me in the fishing side and said hey, are you a fishing pro. i was like what, well your shirt says team ogf and we were just wondering, so i explained about the ogf site and they said they would look it up!!!!!!! Hey wait, i can pick up chicks this way, just KIDDING Dee!!!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Fishon and I already tried the Pro fisherman on tour trick with some ladies at Shooters one night....It didn't work. I guess fisherman don't atract the hotties to much, that's okay I know a guy with a 26 foot Baja, that should do the trick, not my little Ranger. LOL


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll have the hottie-magnet t-shirts at the Vic's/Summit Archery show starting tomorrow night thru Sunday.

Pricing as follows:

L and XL: $12

2XL and 3XL: $14

OGF hats will also be available (Blue/White, RWB, and Camo) $12 

And I also have some TEAM OGF stickers in white and in black $4

See you at the show!!!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Big Daddy said:


> I'll have the hottie-magnet t-shirts at the Vic's/Summit Archery show starting tomorrow night thru Sunday.
> 
> Pricing as follows:
> 
> ...



Big Daddy, what about us poor folks who can't make these shows? How about putting them on the site for sale?


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> Fishon and I already tried the Pro fisherman on tour trick with some ladies at Shooters one night....It didn't work. I guess fisherman don't atract the hotties to much, that's okay I know a guy with a 26 foot Baja, that should do the trick, not my little Ranger. LOL


You must have failed to mention lead core and deep divers in your ruse!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll get a picture posted and ShakeDown can link it to our merchandise section.

There are LOTS of things going on with outdoor shows, plus a HUGE behind the scenes development I'm not at liberty to reveal at this time , and couple that stuff with the site upgrade bugs, and it's fell sort of by the wayside... My apologies.

I'll get it posted...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

steelheadBob said:


> Hey wait, i can pick up chicks this way, just KIDDING Dee!!!!!


awwl andy..


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY (Jul 29, 2006)

I talked to Ruminator this past weekend at the Vic's show about the tourney style shirts and was wondering if there has been any update as to if they will offer them to those of us that fish tournaments? I'd think it would be a good way to promote the site and give those of us with no major sponsorship an oppurtunity to give back to OGF by new members and info!

Please keep us updated!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

fugarwi7 said:


> You must have failed to mention lead core and deep divers in your ruse!


Dang it I knew that was what was missing from the pitch. The things we say or do after 20 vodka's LOL


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

so any up date on this ?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We actually had a deal set up with OGF member "bttmline" on getting a tournament style shirt custom stitched. He and his wife own an embroidery business and can get it done for you. Shoot him a PM for more details.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks carl


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Thanks Big Daddy, I sent him a PM


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Are they sleeveless?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd bet you'd make them sleeveless anyway


----------

